# Two lops and a jersey wooly



## snicker13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello I have decided to tell some storys from my rabbits, some extremely funny and some a little sad. I think I will introduce my first bunny and story, duchess first week home! Duchess is my 4 1/2 month old French lop. I bought her around the end of July at 8 weeks old positive she was a mini lop.
Oh boy was I wrong. 
As her first week home went on several thoughts had occurred to me 
"She seems a little big"
"Her ears are a little long"
"Her fur on her head parts in a unusual way"
After loads of research I came to the conclusion that my rabbit duchess was not a mini lop but rather a French lop. I was in a way really excited! I never had a French lop before! On the other hand I had to explain to my mom that duchess is not what I thought she was and she was not going to be the same size as my other rabbit. Very slowly. My mom took the the news very well and was fine with it. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1474078311.773536.jpg
. So what do you guys think? Would you want hear more from my rabbits or no?


----------



## BlackRabbits (Sep 16, 2016)

I know I enjoy reading other people's blogs here, and I've never met a French Lop but considered them on my search for a giant breed bunny. So, please go ahead and tell us more! Your bunny is sweet, by the way. :wiggle


----------



## snicker13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks!! And yes her weight right now is about 3 1/2 half pounds. Despite being a French lop I only expect her to get about 11-15 pounds but I could be wrong


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Sep 17, 2016)

I like hearing people's rabbit stories. I think Duchess looks sweet. My Flemish Giants parents were both over 18 pounds but Harvey has stayed a slim 15 pounds. Hope You are right and Duchess stays smaller. Really glad your mom was cool with it. Hope you write some stories/memories.


----------



## snicker13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks! And that's cool Flemish Giants! My mom I think wants her to stay a little smaller but I on the other hand don't mind if she gets really big!


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Sep 17, 2016)

she's beautiful! 
would love to hear about your other bunnies!


----------



## snicker13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you!! &#128578;


----------



## Grahamsmom (Sep 19, 2016)

So adorable!!


----------



## snicker13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

